# Need advice on a Trek 2000 SL price. 1st road bike.



## scbackpacker

I'm going to look at a Trek 2000SL today and I need some advice. Seller tells me that the bike is excellent condition except for the tires being flat. It's been setting in the garage for a while. What do i need to check out when I go to see the bike. I'm taking my air pump so I can ride the bike and make sure all the components are in good working order. Seller wants $350.00 for the bike.


----------



## PJ352

scbackpacker said:


> I'm going to look at a Trek 2000SL today and I need some advice. Seller tells me that the bike is excellent condition except for the tires being flat. It's been setting in the garage for a while. What do i need to check out when I go to see the bike. I'm taking my air pump so I can ride the bike and make sure all the components are in good working order. Seller wants $350.00 for the bike.


If I'm not mistaken, that model was offered between 2000 and 2003, so you're looking at a 10-13 year old bike.

TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2003 2000

... and before I forget to mention it, make sure your pump works on presta valves - or bring along an adapter.

Personally, no matter the condition, I think $350 is overpriced, but check the bike over, see if it fits (most important) and go from there.... 

Things to check for are:

- headset (the bars can be turned left/ right with no binding or play)
- crankset (rotates with no binding/ play or noise)
- wheel hubs (rotate smoothly w/ no binding/ play)
- rims - spin to check that they're true
- tires - cracks evident? (if they're original, I'd count on replacing them, along w/ tubes and rim strips).

During your test ride, check for fit (are you comfortable, stretched out, cramped?). Check for functional braking/ shifting, steering and note any noises.

Problems in one or more of these areas aren't _necessarily _deal breakers, but do indicate that some service will be required - meaning more financial outlay for you, post purchase. 

If you think the bike fits and you''re interested in it, I would recommend asking the seller to bring it to a reputable LBS to be assessed for mechanical condition as well as fit. While there, you could also ask them for a ballpark estimate of the bikes value. 

HTH, and if you have any concerns about the bike, walk away, update here and we'll try to assist.

Good luck!!


----------



## scbackpacker

The bike is a 2000 year model. I'm pretty sure I can get it for $300. If not I'll walk off. I may want the bike but I don't need it by no means. I'll check it out good and let you guys know if it has a new home or not. Thanks PJ.


----------



## scbackpacker

I'll let you know after our meeting.


----------



## scbackpacker

OK I bought the bike for $300.00. The bike is in new condition; not a scratch on it. I spent over an hour and a half checking the bike out. I rode it to make sure it shifted and was good and tight. Checked stem, wheels, crank, cassette. Everything looks like it hasn't been rode much at all. The stand over is a little tight but with 26" inseam almost all bikes are (except my wife's trek navigator wsd) All in all I think I got a really good bike for a pretty decent price.


----------



## PJ352

scbackpacker said:


> OK I bought the bike for $300.00. The bike is in new condition; not a scratch on it. I spent over an hour and a half checking the bike out. I rode it to make sure it shifted and was good and tight. Checked stem, wheels, crank, cassette. Everything looks like it hasn't been rode much at all. The stand over is a little tight but with 26" inseam almost all bikes are (except my wife's trek navigator wsd) All in all I think I got a really good bike for a pretty decent price.


Sounds great, congrats!!

I don't know what you LBS situation is in your locale, but given your inseam maybe consider opting for a standard fitting. Should run about $50, give or take 'some'.

Post pics if you get a chance. I'd like to see this $300 new (to you) bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## scbackpacker

I'll do it tomorrow morning. Greenville SC has a big push on to make biking more than just pastime but a life style. Check out our Swamp rabbit trail...love it... the whole county is having bike lanes put on almost all the roads. I just started riding about 3 months ago because of my health. i've lost 30 lbs and my big goal was to ride up Paris mountain in Greenvile ....well i did it !!! on my little red Gary Fisher. Now I have a bike to ride on longer road trips.


----------



## PJ352

scbackpacker said:


> I'll do it tomorrow morning. Greenville SC has a big push on to make biking more than just pastime but a life style. Check out our Swamp rabbit trail...love it... the whole county is having bike lanes put on almost all the roads. I just started riding about 3 months ago because of my health. i've lost 30 lbs and my big goal was to ride up Paris mountain in Greenvile ....well i did it !!! on my little red Gary Fisher. Now I have a bike to ride on longer road trips.


Good for you re: the weight loss and efforts to improve your fitness. :thumbsup: 

Good for Greenville SC on promoting (safe) biking. I wish that philosophy would spread.....


----------



## scbackpacker

Well I went on about a 20 mile spin to see how the little silver bike would do. Everything went really well. I even got on a highway for the 1st time. I changed the Shimano pedals for a pair of cheap wally world pedals until I can get a pair of cleats and learn how to ride with them. Anyway here's the Trek 2000.


----------



## PJ352

Thanks for the pics and update. The bike looks to be in like new condition, so I think you did ok.

Good sign that you can do a 20 miler and not have any major physical/ fit related issues. I hope you share many happy (and safe) miles together.


----------



## scbackpacker

PJ thanks for the advice on what to look for before I bought this Trek. If you ever make it to SC look me up. We'll go riding. Have a great day.


----------



## PJ352

scbackpacker said:


> PJ thanks for the advice on what to look for before I bought this Trek. If you ever make it to SC look me up. We'll go riding. Have a great day.


You're welcome, glad I could help.

Yes, the plan is to eventually relocate south, southwest or west (anywhere _warm_!), so we might just cross paths. I'll be the guy smiling and nodding as we pass... :wink5:


----------



## terbennett

Not sure about where you live, but Trek 1000s of that vintage with Sora 7 speed and a non-carbon fork are fetching that much cheddar. In fact I sold a Tiagra equipped 2000 Specialized Allez for more than that and it was in good but not excellent condition like the one you purchased. Not only did my phone ring like crazy within five minutes of posting on c-list, the guy that bought it drove 40 miles and I had it sold in less than an hour. Sounds like a you got a good deal to me. BTW, I sold my bike to a guy who is a seasoned rider who has four other bikes, He was planning to build up the frame to do CAT5 crits on.


----------

